
Ask HN: How to work fewer hours? - ChimChimminy
Hi HN,<p>I work as an engineer at a good software company and make around $165k&#x2F;year. It&#x27;s more money than I need and I find that full time work takes too much time.<p>I&#x27;d rather have a setup where I work three days per week and make $99k, or work only 8 months a year (2 on, 1 off) and make $110k, so I&#x27;d have more time for myself, my friends, and my hobbies.<p>I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;d be substantially less productive than working full time, so the company would be getting a good deal as well by paying me less, although I know my current company (which is very large) would not go for such a setup.<p>How would I go about doing something this? Should I look into freelancing?
======
GuiA
You could seek out a company that would accommodate such a setup, although
that might be tricky to find. If you were a big name in your field, it'd give
some weight to your application, but if not, why would the company hire you
over someone else willing to work the regular work week?

The main reason why a company would not want such a setup, regardless of your
productivity, is because other employees would still be working on the
weekday(s) you have off. What happens if a coworker really needs you to merge
their code in but you're off that day? etc.

You probably already know this, but the simplest way to get where you want to
be is your own boss, whether the means freelance/contracting or building a
company whose goal is not to scale and become the next Facebook, but rather to
give you a comfortable life.

~~~
ChimChimminy
I'm not a huge name in my field, although I get the regular barrage of
recruiters. I suppose I could start asking them if they'd be amenable to such
a situation.

I've been on teams where a person worked on another project (albeit one for
the same company) once or twice a week, and it wasn't so bad; we'd just know
not to expect them to be available on some days. That's why I think it could
work at a regular company.

Perhaps I'll investigate freelancing/contracting more seriously, although I've
heard that can result in more hours worked rather than fewer hours.

------
turnip1979
Consulting companies often have the concept of a sabatical at reduced pay.
Although they work, supercommute like crazy during their own hours. Out of
curiosity, what location are you based in?

~~~
ChimChimminy
Boston area.

